# دعوة للمشاركة فى المسابقة



## عمروعلى3 (29 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]








للتذكير فقط 
انتم (قسم تعريب الهندسة )
مدعويين للمشاركة فى هذه المسابقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19897
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19897&page=29

[BLINK]فهل من مجيب؟؟[/BLINK]


[/FRAME]​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

هل من جوائز ام ماذا؟
ام تاخرت؟
ما نوع المسابقه؟


----------

